

US navy tests 'GhostSwimmer' drone-fish - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/video/2014/dec/18/us-navy-tests-ghostswimmer-drone-fish-video

======
nowarninglabel
One use case I think would be really great for drone-fish would be programming
them to be able to search for warmer-than-the-water objects on the surface and
swim to them, to potentially find people lost-at-sea. Then, ideally it could
have a blow up life jacket or some such along with an ability to transmit a
radio signal to an emergency channel.

You'd of course need a whole lot of these to make any noticeable effort at
actually reaching people, but it'd be worth it if the cost of these got low
enough.

